

Ask HN: How did you get started with your first start-up? - quizbiz

Please feel free to share every detail and piece of advice comes with it.
======
hwijaya
Not sure i understand your question correctly. For our case, i just started it
with a long-time friend of mine. I did talk some part of it in our blog. Maybe
you can find it relevant in addressing your question.
<http://blog.blindoptimists.com/2009/01/23/hello-world/>

